
Code is indeed poetry:  Van Gogh's Starry Night comes to Life - davewingler
http://thenextweb.com/dd/2012/02/11/watch-starry-night-come-to-life-in-this-mind-blowing-interactive-animation/
======
kanamekun
This is amazing. He could easily turn this into a best-selling iPad app.
Starry Night was painted in 1889, so copyright shouldn't be an issue.

~~~
mmuro
Agreed, this would be very fun as in iPad app.

------
keenerd
Reminds me of the Van Gogh from "Heretics of Dune" (written in 1984).

> The Ixians had been at their best in the preservation and restoration. An
> observer could touch a dark spot on the lower left corner of the frame.
> Immediately, you were engulfed in the true genius, not only of the artist,
> but of the Ixian who had restored and preserved the work. His name was there
> on the frame: Martin Buro. When touched by the human finger, the dot became
> a sense projector, a benign spin-off of the technology that had produced the
> Ixian Probe. Buro had restored not only the painting but the painter -- Van
> Gogh's feeling -- accompaniment to each brush stroke. All had been captured
> in the brush strokes, recorded there by human movements.

> Odrade had stood there engrossed through the whole performance so many times
> she felt she could recreate the painting independently.

------
daeken
One of the reasons I got into the demoscene was that I wanted so badly to make
a animated versions of Escher's works, particularly Metamorphosis I-III. This
is seriously an amazing work; he does honor to the original painting and goes
above and beyond. Simply amazing.

~~~
zzzzzzzzz
Did you ever get it done? There are some animated/interactive Escher pieces on
<http://wonderfl.net/tag/escher> , but no Metamorphosis - it looks difficult
to animate...

~~~
daeken
Unfortunately not. I did some experimentation early on and while I got some
interesting results, I wasn't ok with releasing it unless it honored the
original work. Now that I've spent a couple years honing my skills, though, it
may be time to revisit it.

------
madhadron
This is the first compelling reason I've ever seen to have a digital picture
frame. Imagine just having that swirling continuously on your wall.

~~~
wickchuck
I think the market potential form something like this is huge, the only
downside at this point is the horsepower/cost that it takes to run it. It may
work fine on your phone or iPad, but I want this on my 60 inch flatscreen with
x-box kinect like interaction.

------
ay0
Reminds of looking at starry night on my acid trip. Awesome.

~~~
pmarsh
I was hesitant to comment about how that mimics what it would look like on
mushrooms. But it is very interesting that the effects are the same.

------
wisty
I remember when there were things like this (maybe not quite as high quality)
almost all the time on HN. :(

------
ck2
HD download link for watching later
[http://vimeo.com/moogaloop/play/clip:36466564/2661b227f53863...](http://vimeo.com/moogaloop/play/clip:36466564/2661b227f53863eb0fcd0a7b2f0919dc/1328973029/?q=hd&type=local)

------
sniperjoe
This is the most beautiful use of art and technology I've ever seen.
Potentially a whole new subclass of painting. Forget animating old images, I
could imagine modern artists creating works of art only for this medium.

------
shocks
I can see an art gallery picking this up, that would be great.

------
starfox
This is amazing! Is he doing it with other paintings too?

------
adlep
Impressive, did he release the app for d/l?

------
ga2arch
it's really awesome. Anyone know how to achieve something like that, what's
the algorithm behind it ?

------
asadotzler
Code is not poetry. Products are poetry and code is a way to make products.

~~~
kafkaesque
Really?

When Dennis Ritchie died, I saw someone post the following:

main() { printf("hello, afterworld\n"); }

There are more here: [http://hastac.org/blogs/earksiinni/2011/10/13/curious-
collec...](http://hastac.org/blogs/earksiinni/2011/10/13/curious-collection-
code-eulogies-honor-late-dennis-ritchie-1941-2011)

Does poetry itself not mean not being held back by any standard or pre-defined
definition, and instead, seeks to challenge and/or convey an idea through
sound, words, symbols, and images?

------
thanos2014
Ela re Elladara twra

------
WayneDB
Where can I interact with it?

------
dgit
holy shit

